# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Bakki shower dan bentonit...andalanku untuk kolam koiyang jernih dan maintenance free

## Markoi

Salam kenal...saya dari Cileungsi, Bogor
Akhirnya saya memiliki kolam koi yang jernih crystal clear dengan koi yang sehat. Bahkan bisa disebut maintenance free.
Senang rasanya bisa menaklukkan tantangan ini dengan waktu yang tidak terlalu lama. Awalnya tiap hari berkabung karena ada koi yang mati.
Pengalaman kerja di water treatment dan bentonit ternyata sangat membantu.
Kapasitas kolam sekitar 3 ton, dengan penyaringan mekanik memakai dakron 2 tahap plus baki shower dari keranjang plastik
Bentonit merupakan mineral multifungsi yaitu bahan penyerap racun yang efektif dan juga bisa sebagai media bakteri ketika tersangkut di saringan.  
Saya punya banyak stok bentonit.  Saya siap dibagikan dengan GRATIS. Bentonit itu sebagai hasil alam macam-macam kualitasnya. Satu nama tetapi bermacam-macam karakteristik.

----------


## Tiny

salam kenal om, setahu saya bentonite itu memang mengikat senyawa2 organik termasuk senyawa toksik. hanya saja dia bisa jenuh juga dan apabila tidak dibuang dari sistem akan berbalik mengeluarkan racun (apalagi kalau keaduk2 lagi itu bentonite)... biasanya penghobi koi menebarkan bentonite sesekali ke dalam kolam dan melakukan flushing untuk membuang sisa endapan bentonite itu setelah air jernih.

CMIIW

soal stok bentonite saya sih tertarik om, asal speknya dominan calcium bentonite, bukan sodium bentonite hehehe...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Mau donk kalo gratis....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sama dgn montmo clay ya

----------


## Glenardo

> salam kenal om, setahu saya bentonite itu memang mengikat senyawa2 organik termasuk senyawa toksik. hanya saja dia bisa jenuh juga dan apabila tidak dibuang dari sistem akan berbalik mengeluarkan racun (apalagi kalau keaduk2 lagi itu bentonite)... biasanya penghobi koi menebarkan bentonite sesekali ke dalam kolam dan melakukan flushing untuk membuang sisa endapan bentonite itu setelah air jernih.
> 
> CMIIW
> 
> soal stok bentonite saya sih tertarik om, asal speknya dominan calcium bentonite, bukan sodium bentonite hehehe...



Pakar kimiawi berbicara...

----------


## grinkz01

> Salam kenal...saya dari Cileungsi, Bogor
> Akhirnya saya memiliki kolam koi yang jernih crystal clear dengan koi yang sehat. Bahkan bisa disebut maintenance free.
> Senang rasanya bisa menaklukkan tantangan ini dengan waktu yang tidak terlalu lama. Awalnya tiap hari berkabung karena ada koi yang mati.
> Pengalaman kerja di water treatment dan bentonit ternyata sangat membantu.
> Kapasitas kolam sekitar 3 ton, dengan penyaringan mekanik memakai dakron 2 tahap plus baki shower dari keranjang plastik
> Bentonit merupakan mineral multifungsi yaitu bahan penyerap racun yang efektif dan juga bisa sebagai media bakteri ketika tersangkut di saringan.  
> Saya punya banyak stok bentonit.  Saya siap dibagikan dengan GRATIS. Bentonit itu sebagai hasil alam macam-macam kualitasnya. Satu nama tetapi bermacam-macam karakteristik.


bisa share foto kolam dan kepadatan populasinya om?

----------


## themdfk

> bisa share foto kolam dan kepadatan populasinya om?


betul om, ditunggu update foto kolam crystal clearnya #penasaran

----------


## Markoi

> salam kenal om, setahu saya bentonite itu memang mengikat senyawa2 organik termasuk senyawa toksik. hanya saja dia bisa jenuh juga dan apabila tidak dibuang dari sistem akan berbalik mengeluarkan racun (apalagi kalau keaduk2 lagi itu bentonite)... biasanya penghobi koi menebarkan bentonite sesekali ke dalam kolam dan melakukan flushing untuk membuang sisa endapan bentonite itu setelah air jernih.
> 
> CMIIW
> 
> soal stok bentonite saya sih tertarik om, asal speknya dominan calcium bentonite, bukan sodium bentonite hehehe...


Calcium bentonite om, alami tanpa tambahan apa-apa. Cuma dikeringkan trus giling.  Kalau sodium bentonite bikin air keruhnya lama dan kemampuan serap kurang.  Yang sodium cocoknya buat lapisan kolam biar gak tembus air kalau bikin kolam tanpa beton semen. Si sodium bentonit dicampur tanah terus dipadetin maka kalau dipakai air gak tembus ke sekitarnya.

Siap kirim 0.5 kg buat coba, asal dikasih alamat tujuan

----------


## Markoi

> betul om, ditunggu update foto kolam crystal clearnya #penasaran


Ok, foto saya siapkan dulu
populasi :
40 cm 3 ekor
30 cm 2 ekor
15-20 cm 6 ekor
komet 1 ekor

----------


## Markoi

> Sama dgn montmo clay ya


ya om, bentonit nama umum sedang montmorillonite nama spesifik mineralnya.  Setiap bentonite punya kandungan montmorillonite berbeda-beda.
Termasuk keluarga clay (tanah lempung) punya sifat khas yaitu sifat adsorpsi terhadap zat tertentu.  Kalau kita merebus daun pepaya dan dicemplungi ini bentonit, pahit pepaya bisa hilang jadi serasa rasa bayem

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> Calcium bentonite om, alami tanpa tambahan apa-apa. Cuma dikeringkan trus giling.  Kalau sodium bentonite bikin air keruhnya lama dan kemampuan serap kurang.  Yang sodium cocoknya buat lapisan kolam biar gak tembus air kalau bikin kolam tanpa beton semen. Si sodium bentonit dicampur tanah terus dipadetin maka kalau dipakai air gak tembus ke sekitarnya.
> 
> Siap kirim 0.5 kg buat coba, asal dikasih alamat tujuan


Salam kenal pak, kandungan calciumnya berapa persen ? Ada temen yang coba setelah 1 bulan beni pada koi membaik, apa bener ada dampak juga beni ? Apa karena fungsi serapnya sehingga partikel polusi kolam berkurang (TDS juga turun) ? Takaran penggunaan nya berapa gram per ton air kolam, info ya pak, mau ikut belajar.

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Sorry statement saya diatas mengenai kemungkin TDS turun seperti kok nga  mungkin karena tambahan calcium dalam yg larut pasti meningkatkan KH  dan TDS justru naik. Ada produk calcium bentonite yg sdh beredar lama  "Koi Clay", apakah mempunyai komposisi kimia yang sama ? penambahan  calcium yg tinggi pasti menaikkan PH, artinya jika takaran yg salah  bisa  PH swing naik ya. Memang penggunaan bahan pendukung seperti ini  ada riskan karena kita memanipulasi air.

Mungkin pak Tiny bisa  bantu pencerahan, semua penghobi selalu ingin memberikan yg terbaik  untuk koinya namun catatan kehati2an sangat perlu untuk menjaga  kesayangan kita. Thanks.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Pakar kimiawi berbicara...


apalagi kimia MILF ... paling jago dia... coba tolong di share om Tiny :Target:

----------


## frostbitez

iya nih yg ngerti dong....calcium bentonite sih udah pastin naekin KH dan GH
fungsinya apa sih om indra?

----------


## ipaul888

kl om tiny, ngomong kimia saya percaya dan tidak diragukan lg..

----------


## Markoi

> Sorry statement saya diatas mengenai kemungkin TDS turun seperti kok nga  mungkin karena tambahan calcium dalam yg larut pasti meningkatkan KH  dan TDS justru naik. Ada produk calcium bentonite yg sdh beredar lama  "Koi Clay", apakah mempunyai komposisi kimia yang sama ? penambahan  calcium yg tinggi pasti menaikkan PH, artinya jika takaran yg salah  bisa  PH swing naik ya. Memang penggunaan bahan pendukung seperti ini  ada riskan karena kita memanipulasi air.
> 
> Mungkin pak Tiny bisa  bantu pencerahan, semua penghobi selalu ingin memberikan yg terbaik  untuk koinya namun catatan kehati2an sangat perlu untuk menjaga  kesayangan kita. Thanks.


Calcium bentonite tidak meniakkna pH air. Penjelasan dari saya begini Om,

Calcium bentonite berbeda dengan Calcium Carbonate (Kapur) karena kapur didalam air akan merelease ion OH (hidroksida) yang menyebabkan pH naik.  Sedangkan kalsium pada bentonite tidak demikian.  Bentonite pada dasarnya adalah partikel lempung yang bermuatan negatif.  Muatan ini menarik ion positif, bila yang dominan adalah Kalsium maka bentonitnya disebut Calcium bentonite. Sebenarnya tidak hanya Calcium yang ada, bia mineral-mineral lain.  Maka bisa dikatakan, bentonite adalah siplemen mineral yang dibutuhkan ikan. Khususnya bila kita memiliki kolanm beton dan sumber air dari air PAM.  Calcium ini hanya akan terlepas kalau mengalami pertukaran dengan ion yang lebih kuat, diantaranya adalah amonia (NH3) yang di dalam air terlarut sebagai NH4+. Si amonia ini bisa lepas oleh ion yang lebih kuat lagi yaitu sodium (Na+), maka treatment bentonite tidak boleh dibarengi treatment garam.

Pertukaran ion adalah salah satu sifat bentonite. Sifat lain adalah bahan berpori halus sehingga mempunyai surface area yang besar, artinya kapasitas penyerapan besar. Data luar permukaan ini pada taraf 200 m2/gram

Pabrik pakan ternak memanfaatkan bentonite untuk menyerap racun yang timbul oleh jamur pada bungkil jagung dan bungkil kedelai.
Racun ini kalau termakan ternak menyebabkan pertumbuhan terhambat.  

Juga hasil search di internet ternyata bentonite telah dipakai dan dijual komersial dengan Merek Koi Clay, Refresh, dsb dengan harga yang cukup mahal.  Padahal negara kita juga punya deposit bentonite.

----------


## gizza

Kalo bagi2 gratis sih mau coba hahaha

----------


## Markoi

> iya nih yg ngerti dong....calcium bentonite sih udah pastin naekin KH dan GH
> fungsinya apa sih om indra?


Calcium bentonite tidak mempengaruhi KH (carbonate hardness) maupun GH (non carbonate hardness) karena calcium dalam bentonite tidak bersama carbonate. CAlcium bersama ion posuitif lain terikat secara electrical charge karena bentonit adalah sejenis clay yang bermuatan negatif. Ion calcium tidak terlepas begitu ketemu air, kecuali ada ion yang lebih kuat misalnya amonium NH4+ dan sodium Na+.  Kemapuan menukar Amonia ini jadi salah satu kunci manfaat calcium bentonite.

----------


## idul

cara pakenya bagaimana ya om Markoi ? maap nubie nih di bidang koi

Sebenarnya kan semua unsur material di bumi ini tidak bisa lenyap, hanya berubah wujud. Kalo pake bentonite lama2 berubah jadi seperti apa ? Jika sifatnya untuk menyerap sesuatu pasti suatu saat akan jenuh dan perlu di 'refresh'

----------


## Markoi

> betul om, ditunggu update foto kolam crystal clearnya #penasaran



ini foto kolam saya tadi pagi, kedalaman air 80 cm....kolam di depan rumah dengan ada pohon..jadi ada bayangan pohonnya

----------


## Markoi

> cara pakenya bagaimana ya om Markoi ? maap nubie nih di bidang koi
> 
> Sebenarnya kan semua unsur material di bumi ini tidak bisa lenyap, hanya berubah wujud. Kalo pake bentonite lama2 berubah jadi seperti apa ? Jika sifatnya untuk menyerap sesuatu pasti suatu saat akan jenuh dan perlu di 'refresh'


Bentonit pada dasarnya adalah tanah....bisa dibayangkan kolam anda diberi tanah.  Bentonit adalah cream-nya tanah.
Air akan keruh dan kekeruhan akan hilang dengan penyaringan mekanik. Partikel bentonit menempel di media.  Di media partikel bentonit akan mengikat kotoran-kotoran sehingga kotoran mudah dicusi/backwash.
Apa cara jitu menghilangkan bau bangkai?  Dikubur di tanah tentu kan.  Karena tanah punya sifat menyerap.  Daya serap bentonit lebih besar dari tanah biasa.
Secara alami kucing juga suka membuang kotoran di tanah kering.
Jadi bentonite adalah anugerah alam yang unik. Oh ya kalau lihat obat diare DIATABS, ingredientnya adalah attapulgite masih saudara sepupu bentonite juga.
Dosis saya pakai 1 sendok teh per m3, diberikan pada malam hari..esoknya sudah jernih kembali. Seminggu dua kali.
Tertarik? silakan sms alamat ke hp saya di 081514222172...GRATIS

----------


## Markoi

shara referensi tentang bentonite, bakteri, dan water treatment
http://bentonit.info/images/en/22-Terrana_englisch.pdf

---maaf nih... saya jadi malu sendiri...masih newbie tapi banyak omong karena terlalu semangat. Ok, saya mau browsing info-info lain menarik yg ada di sini

----------


## agungmahendra

jadi ini bentuknya tanah? atau gimana? soalnya katanya bentuknya tanah, tapi pemberian 1 sendok teh..maaf newbie ga tau  :Yo: 
kalau boleh foto kaya gimana barangnya om  :Peace:

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> shara referensi tentang bentonite, bakteri, dan water treatment
> http://bentonit.info/images/en/22-Terrana_englisch.pdf
> 
> ---maaf nih... saya jadi malu sendiri...masih newbie tapi banyak omong karena terlalu semangat. Ok, saya mau browsing info-info lain menarik yg ada di sini


Nga apa2 pak, jangan malu, saya rasa kita semua juga harus belajar  demi mempercantik koi kita, karena ongkos coba2 itu khan sangat mahal  dan dapat berakibat fatal sehingga memang perlu inputan yg matang dari  orang yg berpengalaman. Saya ikut belajar juga kok, kalau ada info  menarik pasti harus diuji dulu oleh temen2 yang pakar di bidangnya baru berani saya coba.

Saya ada pertanyaan, apakah dari link diatas berarti bentonite yg Bapak pakai punya komposisi seperti di bawah ?


Saya  juga mau sharing partikel yang berbahaya untuk koi (termasuk kandungan  Aluminium pada air dimana merupakan bagian dari bentonite 18%) :


Apakah  kandungan aluminium pada bentonite bisa terlepas pada air kolam, jika  ya berarti pemakaiannya harus perhatiin maksimum jumlah partikel  terlarang seperti gambar diatas.

----------


## Markoi

Om Alpian,  terimakasih pertanyaannya.

Analoginya begini.  Walau kita punya tulang yang mengandung kalsium 40%, ketika kita berenang maka kolam renang tidak ketambahan kalsium dari tubuh kita.  Mengapa, karena kalsium dalam tubuh tidak larut air.

Aluminum dalam bentonit tidak bisa larut dalam air. Ia terikat dalam struktur tanah lempung bersama Silika.  Alumina dan silika ini membentuk badan utama bentonit yang tak larut sebagiaman tanah, batu, dll.  Keunikannya terletak pada badan bentonit ini bermuatan negatif sehingga bisa menempel ion-ion mineral yang bisa bertukar dengan ion lain.

Oh ya, bisa disimak review ini untuk melengkapi pengetahuan kita
http://www.pondproductreviews.com/Ko...lay-p-283.html

----------


## Markoi

> jadi ini bentuknya tanah? atau gimana? soalnya katanya bentuknya tanah, tapi pemberian 1 sendok teh..maaf newbie ga tau 
> kalau boleh foto kaya gimana barangnya om


Thanks Oom Agung.  Jadi ini tanah sudah dikeringkan sampai air sekitar 10% dan digiling halus supaya efektif dosisnya.  Aslinya ya gumpalan dan mengandung air 40-50% sebagaimana layaknya tanah.

----------


## Markoi

Untuk jelasnya struktur alumunium dan silika ada di link berikut ini :

http://www.wynboer.co.za/recentartic...bentonite.php3

APlikasi bentonit di site ini adalah untuk penjernih hasil fermentasi anggur dalam pembuatan wine.  Setelah fermentasi diperoleh cairan mengandung alkohol yang keruh (cloudy).  Pemberian bentonite untuk membeningkan cairan sebagaimana wine yang diminum orang.

----------


## Markoi

Bagi rekan2 yang mungkin mencari review
Beberapa produk calcium bentonite atau calcium momntmorilonit (sama barang, beda istilah saja) di luaran:

Microbe-Lift Calcium Montmorillonite Clay
http://www.pondproductreviews.com/Ko...lay-p-343.html


TerraPond
http://www.pondproductreviews.com/Koi-Pond-Clays/TerraPond-Clay-p-861.html

Thrive Koi Clay
http://www.pondproductreviews.com/Koi-Pond-Clays/Thrive-Koi-Clay-p-750.html

*REFRESH "The Magic White Soil" - ini asli jepang muahal karena warnanya putih - walau sebenarnya sama saja
*http://www.pondproductreviews.com/Ko...lay-p-550.html

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhh. mantap banget materi nya
tapi agak puyeng juga ( maklum waktu kelas kimia ga pernah masuk ) hehehehe
om. kalau beli di mana? bilang e juga bagaimana?

----------


## Markoi

> wuihhh. mantap banget materi nya
> tapi agak puyeng juga ( maklum waktu kelas kimia ga pernah masuk ) hehehehe
> om. kalau beli di mana? bilang e juga bagaimana?



Mrbunta, harap jangan puyeng to...ini kan cuma semacam pengobat rindu alam bagi koi hehehe.  Lho? Begini, habitat ikan di alam adalah sungai atau danau dengan alas tanah.  Sedangkan koi kita hidup di dinding beton dengan air resirkulasi pula.  Ada landasan ilmiah bahwa tanah berperanan dalam penyegaran air secara alami. Nah, kita kan tidak mungkin angon koi sebagaimana kambing dengan melepas ke sungai atau danau.  Jadi kita tambahkan tanah ke kolam kita.  Cuma tidak bisa tanah biasa karena perlu banyak akan bikin keruh.  Maka disinilah pentingnya tanah yang pilihan, ya bentonit ini.

Kalau tertarik saya kirimi sampel 0.5 kg free termasuk ongkir, setelah itu kalau boleh saya minta feedbacknya.

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> wuihhh. mantap banget materi nya
> tapi agak puyeng juga ( maklum waktu kelas kimia ga pernah masuk ) hehehehe
> om. kalau beli di mana? bilang e juga bagaimana?


Bener pak Bunta, kalau bukan bidang kita memang puyeng ya, resiko coba2 tinggi sih, lebih baik saya juga menyimak dulu deh. HELP....

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Apa sih bedanya dengan KOI CLAY yg terbuat dari Bentonite juga di jual seperti di bawah ini :

----------


## Markoi

Pak Alpian,
sesuai uraian di atas Koi Clay adalah bentonite juga. Bedanya sumber tambangnya. Sebagai produk alam warna bentonite bisa macam-macam. Kalau lihat Koi Clay ini abu-abu. Kalau Refresh ex Jepang putih. Kalau di tanah air kita kebanyakan warna cream (coklat muda kekuningan)

Tips kalau ragu dan resiko, sebelum coba ke kolam saya tes dulu dan pelajari di skala akuarium dengan ikan koi asal-asalan.

----------


## aftereight

> Mrbunta, harap jangan puyeng to...ini kan cuma semacam pengobat rindu alam bagi koi hehehe.  Lho? Begini, habitat ikan di alam adalah sungai atau danau dengan alas tanah.  Sedangkan koi kita hidup di dinding beton dengan air resirkulasi pula.  Ada landasan ilmiah bahwa tanah berperanan dalam penyegaran air secara alami. Nah, kita kan tidak mungkin angon koi sebagaimana kambing dengan melepas ke sungai atau danau.  Jadi kita tambahkan tanah ke kolam kita.  Cuma tidak bisa tanah biasa karena perlu banyak akan bikin keruh.  Maka disinilah pentingnya tanah yang pilihan, ya bentonit ini.
> 
> Kalau tertarik saya kirimi sampel 0.5 kg free termasuk ongkir, setelah itu kalau boleh saya minta feedbacknya.


Pak, boleh dung sample nya...kebetulan kolam baru running dan belum bisa crytsl clear.... :Cool2:

----------


## Markoi

> Pak, boleh dung sample nya...kebetulan kolam baru running dan belum bisa crytsl clear....


Ditunggu Pak kirim alamat ke 081514222172
atau email ymarjoko(a)yahoo.com

Buat rekan yang sdh kirim alamat, maaf baru dalam minggu ini saya kirim...maklum akhir bulan banyak kerjaan kantor

----------


## mrbunta

> Mrbunta, harap jangan puyeng to...ini kan cuma semacam pengobat rindu alam bagi koi hehehe.  Lho? Begini, habitat ikan di alam adalah sungai atau danau dengan alas tanah.  Sedangkan koi kita hidup di dinding beton dengan air resirkulasi pula.  Ada landasan ilmiah bahwa tanah berperanan dalam penyegaran air secara alami. Nah, kita kan tidak mungkin angon koi sebagaimana kambing dengan melepas ke sungai atau danau.  Jadi kita tambahkan tanah ke kolam kita.  Cuma tidak bisa tanah biasa karena perlu banyak akan bikin keruh.  Maka disinilah pentingnya tanah yang pilihan, ya bentonit ini.
> 
> Kalau tertarik saya kirimi sampel 0.5 kg free termasuk ongkir, setelah itu kalau boleh saya minta feedbacknya.


mau om. alamat kertajaya 139A, Surabaya 60286.
om itu pemakaian nya bagaimana? 1 kubik air kolam pake berapa banyak?

----------


## Markoi

Pak Bunta, pemakaiannya sbb :
1 sendok teh tepung untuk 1 kubik air
Larutkan tepung bentonit dengan air dulu 1 sendok teh dalam kira-kira seliter air, aduk dengan sendok sehingga terbentuk suspensi yang rata seperti susu.  Taburkan suspensi ke kolam.
Kolam akan sedikit keruh.  Disini bentonit akan bekerja, efek yang terlihat adalah menangkap partikel-partikel halus di air kolam khususnya yang bersifat lendir dan selalu beterbangan di kolam. Efek yang tak terlihat adalah menyerap racun dari kotoran dan sisa pakan dan amoniak.  
Seiring jalannya penyaringan, air akan jernih kembali.
Bentonit akan nyangkut di media filter mekanik.  Normalnya tidak akan menyebabkan penyumbatan karena bentonit tidak bersifat lengket.
Adanya bentonit di media filter bersifat positif karena meimobilisasi (memberi tempat) bakteri pengurai sisa makanan/kotoran di media filter.
Nanti akan saya upload foto media filter kolam saya oleh adanya bentonit.

Kalau ada bisa coba dulu di akuarium yang pakai filter untuk mempelajari

Ok Pak, pengiriman saya siapkan.

----------


## mrbunta

om. mau tanya.
waktu bentonit masuk ke kolam kana jadi keruh. ikan ga kaget?

----------


## Markoi

> om. mau tanya.
> waktu bentonit masuk ke kolam kana jadi keruh. ikan ga kaget?


Selama ini ikan tidak kaget. keruhnya kan cuma berkabut saja.  Saya siapkan video aja deh supaya lebih visual

----------


## idul

tanya lagi pak ya.....
jika taburnya berlebihan anggap aja sampai 5 sendok teh tepung per meter kubik apakah akan terjadi OD (over dosis) pada ikan? atau malah makin banyak makin bagus ?
Jika aman kenapa takarannya pakai sendok ? barangkali sebaiknya pakai mg/m2 air jika ada potensi OD
maap ya pak dengan pertanyaan nubie ini.

----------


## Markoi

> tanya lagi pak ya.....
> jika taburnya berlebihan anggap aja sampai 5 sendok teh tepung per meter kubik apakah akan terjadi OD (over dosis) pada ikan? atau malah makin banyak makin bagus ?
> Jika aman kenapa takarannya pakai sendok ? barangkali sebaiknya pakai mg/m2 air jika ada potensi OD
> maap ya pak dengan pertanyaan nubie ini.


Pak Idul, terimakasih pertanyaannya.  
Bentonit adalah bahan alam yang pada dasarnya tidak beracun.
Yang saya pernah coba sampai 3 sendok teh per m3, tidak efek pada ikan. Cuma beningnya air lebih lama.
Kalau 1-2 sendok ok.  Kalau 5 sendok belum coba tetapi referensi beikut ini mengatakan tidak akan berbahaya bagi ikan: 

How Much Calcium Montmorillonite Should I Use?
Premium calcium montmorillonite is a very fine, pure, edible clay and it will stay suspended in your water while doing its work. Many first-time users are often concerned when their water doesn't clear in a short period of time. Please do not be alarmed. Even if you accidentally apply a dosage that exceeds the recommended amount, you can never harm or overdose your fish with this 100% natural product.
Start with a conservative dose if your pond water is already at or close to an acceptable level of clarity. This clays colloidal suspension properties allow it to continue bonding with impurities, carrying them safely into your filter. It also allows more nutrients to get into your fish's systems. Since the best koi are raised and live in mud ponds, your fish will thank you for their mud bath that improves conformation, coloration, health, and vitality.

sumber :
http://www.koiclubsusa.com/subcat276.html

----------


## aftereight

Pak, alamat sudah sent PM ya...ditunggu sampelnya. Makasih.
Btw bentonite yang dipake untuk aktivitas drilling kira2 bisa dipake ga ya?  :Evil:

----------


## Markoi

> Pak, alamat sudah sent PM ya...ditunggu sampelnya. Makasih.
> Btw bentonite yang dipake untuk aktivitas drilling kira2 bisa dipake ga ya?


bentonit buat drilling - JANGAN :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono: 

karena bentonit buat drilling ditujikan bersifat kental/viscous di dalam air, dia seperti cendol bisa nempel di insang 
apalagi drilling bentonit biasanya sdh chemically modified pakai soda ash dan polymer, tidak alami lagi 

Alamat sdh dicatat, yg di Cinere Depok kan?

Oh ada satu lagi bentonit yang JANGAN, yaitu yang dipakai di pabrik minyak goreng buat penyerap warna merah minyak. Ini barang juga sudah diaktivasi pakai bahan kimia.

----------


## irone78

Om Markoi, saya mau coba sample bentonite nya, saya PM alamat nya. Many thanks om  ::

----------


## aftereight

hahaha...iya itu dipake buat menaikkan viscous fluidnya...

----------


## aftereight

Pak, bentonite sudah diterima.
Pemakaian 1-2 sendok teh per meter kubik kan?
Bagaimana dengan frekuensi pemakaian? Apakah per minggu, 2 minggu atau bulan?

----------


## idul

saya juga sdh terima pak Markoi. terima kasih banyak.

----------


## Markoi

> Pak, bentonite sudah diterima.
> Pemakaian 1-2 sendok teh per meter kubik kan?
> Bagaimana dengan frekuensi pemakaian? Apakah per minggu, 2 minggu atau bulan?


dosis bisa kurang kalau clarity sudah cukup
pada minggu awal 2 kali seminggu, setelah itu cukup seminggu sekali.
Sebaiknya bentonit diencerkan dulu dengan air agar penyebaran lebih merata.  Benda ini mirip tepung kanji kalau ketemu air.
Setelah pemberian air akan berkabut, dan berangsur hilang dalam 3-4 jam tergantung kecepatan pompa

----------


## beearacer

Pak Markoi, 
saya kirim email dan pm. Mohon dicek ya pak

Terima kasih

----------


## conan85

pak saya udah PM... klo masih kebagian jatah sample-nya...

----------


## Markoi

Beres, sampel masih banyak.  
Bagi yang bertanya. Saya tidak berniat menjual, cukup memperkenalkan saja.  Soalnya pemakaian sedikit dan barang ini murah karena melimpah di Indonesia ini.
Kalau lihat harga di luar negeri memang menggiurkan sampai 5-20 USD/kg. Tapi disini kalau partai 6 ton cuma 1500 perak/kg. Kalau diecer mahalan logistiknya.

----------


## Rx270

Bang markoi.. Says sudah pm yah.. Ditunggu balasan Nya... Trims bang...

----------


## ronin123

Saya juga sudah PM ya om Markoi, nuhun sebelumnya ....

----------


## Rx270

Om ronin.. Saya bantu rujukkan ke thread terakhir soal bentonite sample dr om markoi yah..

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...(monmorilonit)

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Om Markoi, apakah pemakaian bentonite di kolam juga dapat menghilangkan lumut/algae di kolam ? Apabila bentonite fungsinya menyerap amoniak maka seharusnya secara tdk langsung dapat juga meng-clear kan kolam dr lumut, karena sy pernah baca bahwa lumut di kolam berkembang populasinya antara lain akibat banyaknya amoniak di kolam sbg makanan lumut. cmiiw.

----------


## oasis

> Om Markoi, apakah pemakaian bentonite di kolam juga dapat menghilangkan lumut/algae di kolam ? Apabila bentonite fungsinya menyerap amoniak maka seharusnya secara tdk langsung dapat juga meng-clear kan kolam dr lumut, karena sy pernah baca bahwa lumut di kolam berkembang populasinya antara lain akibat banyaknya amoniak di kolam sbg makanan lumut. cmiiw.




bener bro yudi yang saya udah pakai lumut terlihat menipis

----------


## Markoi

> bener bro yudi yang saya udah pakai lumut terlihat menipis


Bro Oasis, terimakasih bagi-bagi pengalamannya. Saya tunggu instruksi order 25 kg nya. 
Kebetulan ke Pemalang ada angkutan reguler di deket rumah untuk abang2 becak.

----------


## aftereight

Bro Markoi, saya belum bisa kasih testi...masalah greenwater baru teratasi...jadi kalo kolam sudah stabil baru dicoba bentonite dari agan.

----------


## Markoi

> Bro Markoi, saya belum bisa kasih testi...masalah greenwater baru teratasi...jadi kalo kolam sudah stabil baru dicoba bentonite dari agan.


Ok, no problemo Bro
greenwater kan baik, go green gituloh  ::  ::

----------


## chandrab1177

[QUOTE=Markoi;355733]Calcium bentonite tidak meniakkna pH air. Penjelasan dari saya begini Om,

Calcium bentonite berbeda dengan Calcium Carbonate (Kapur) karena kapur didalam air akan merelease ion OH (hidroksida) yang menyebabkan pH naik.  Sedangkan kalsium pada bentonite tidak demikian.  Bentonite pada dasarnya adalah partikel lempung yang bermuatan negatif.  Muatan ini menarik ion positif, bila yang dominan adalah Kalsium maka bentonitnya disebut Calcium bentonite. Sebenarnya tidak hanya Calcium yang ada, bia mineral-mineral lain.  Maka bisa dikatakan, bentonite adalah siplemen mineral yang dibutuhkan ikan. Khususnya bila kita memiliki kolanm beton dan sumber air dari air PAM.  Calcium ini hanya akan terlepas kalau mengalami pertukaran dengan ion yang lebih kuat, diantaranya adalah amonia (NH3) yang di dalam air terlarut sebagai NH4+. Si amonia ini bisa lepas oleh ion yang lebih kuat lagi yaitu sodium (Na+), maka treatment bentonite tidak boleh dibarengi treatment garam.

Om saya mau tanya jarak interval pemakaian bentonite dengan treatment garam berapa lama yang cukup aman? trim's

----------


## agungmahendra

om markoi PM dong, mau dong sample bentonite dan cara aplikasi serta dosisnya untuk perton kaya gimana ya? makasih  :Cheer2:

----------


## Markoi

Om Agung, PM sudah aku balas ya.
Dosis 1-2 sendok teh per ton per minggu. Selengkapnya bisa diteluzur thread ini





> om markoi PM dong, mau dong sample bentonite dan cara aplikasi serta dosisnya untuk perton kaya gimana ya? makasih

----------


## barros

Tertarik sama bentonite nya om..udah ne PM yah..makasih  :Cool3:  :Cool3:  :Cool3:

----------


## Markoi

> Tertarik sama bentonite nya om..udah ne PM yah..makasih


Noted Om, aku sudah balas PM nya

----------


## 9KOI

Salam kenal om markoi... Boleh ikutan nyoba bentonite om? Thx

----------


## Markoi

> Salam kenal om markoi... Boleh ikutan nyoba bentonite om? Thx


PM nama, alamat dan hp yah Om, nanti teman saya Eko yg akan kirim
hp kalau alamat kira-kira rada susah ditemukan

----------


## Markoi

Juga bagi teman-teman yg sdh pesan free sample 1 kg dan blm sempat saya kirim silakan PM lagi
Maaf PM lama kehapus karena keterbatasan storage

----------


## diet_ya

saya mau donk om klo gratis?hehehe

----------


## Markoi

> saya mau donk om klo gratis?hehehe


Tentu. So pasti Om, gratis 1 kg.  Ini berkat subsidi silang dari teman-teman Koi-s yang dah beli paket 5 kg. Ternyata penggemar koi kebersamaannya mantap.
Silakan PM nama alamat hp

----------


## chandrab1177

Om saya mau coba juga,pertanyaan saya interval antara pemakaian bentonite dgn garam berapa lama ya? Trims

----------


## Markoi

> Om saya mau coba juga,pertanyaan saya interval antara pemakaian bentonite dgn garam berapa lama ya? Trims


Om Chandra,

pada awal aplikasi bentonit sebaiknya dua kali aplikasi dulu baru aplikasi garam bisa dilakukan.  Berapa jeda waktunya antara pemakaian bentonit dan garam, saya perlu coba dulu di kolam percobaan saya karena sejauh ini saya tidak memberikan garam semenjak memakai bentonit. Saya akan coba pemberian garam setelah 3 hari dan hasilnya akan saya laporkan.  Kalau boleh tahu, buat ancer-ancer saya berapa dosis garam yang biasa diberikan?

Sebuah bahan bacaan menarik saya baca di http://bentonit.info/images/en/22-Terrana_englisch.pdf, bentonit mampu meng-imobilisai bakteri.  Peranan bentonite dalam siklus nitrogen (amonia-nitrit-nitrat-nitrogen) merupakan sebuah paten di bidang waste water treatment.

----------


## iwakpeyek

mau dong om gratisannya, hehehe...

contains nya berapa persen % om bentonite nya?

----------


## Mossad

asik asik ada gratisan ya om iwak?

----------


## owi

Hasilnya memang cling

----------


## dTp

foto after beforenya ada gk ??

----------


## son777

bentonit  ini sama dengan zeolit gak ya?

----------


## owi

> bentonit  ini sama dengan zeolit gak ya?


Bentonit tanah liat om

----------


## Mossad

tanah liat kayak gimana om? apa ada fotonya om owi?

----------


## mario85

om mau tanya bentonit ini yang dimaksud apa bleaching earth ya. kalau boleh tau ini dapat dari mana karena setau saya jika memang bener ini semoga salah, di jkt ada 3 pabrik bentonit alam indonesia, sudchemie sekarang jadi clariant dan mikie oleo.
hmm soalnya kalau produksi pabrik ini clay awal nya dicuci dengan sulfuric acid yang sangat berbahaya

----------


## son777

> Bentonit tanah liat om


hmmm masih bingung he he he  nyimak lebih dalam lagi deh

----------


## owi

> hmmm masih bingung he he he  nyimak lebih dalam lagi deh


Mending liat di thread om markoi om

----------


## Noki

atau baca dari awal dan coba klik di link yang sudah diberikan. cukup lengkap supaya tidak bingung.

----------


## Admira

Masih bisa gak nii daftar bentonite nya om?

----------


## showa

wah wah itu daftar antri bento nya semangkin banyak saja.

mohon maaf jika boleh tolong buat tread di halaman sebelah ya om.........., yg ini karena sudah terlanjur nga pa pa disini......selanjutnya tolong masuk ke tread yg sesuai dgn bahasan.

sharing nya sangat bermamfaat jika masuk di ruang yg tepat pasti akan sangat bermamfaat pastinya.

sekali lagi saya ucapkan terima kasih.

----------


## Admira

> wah wah itu daftar antri bento nya semangkin banyak saja.
> 
> mohon maaf jika boleh tolong buat tread di halaman sebelah ya om.........., yg ini karena sudah terlanjur nga pa pa disini......selanjutnya tolong masuk ke tread yg sesuai dgn bahasan.
> 
> sharing nya sangat bermamfaat jika masuk di ruang yg tepat pasti akan sangat bermamfaat pastinya.
> 
> sekali lagi saya ucapkan terima kasih.


Maksudnya apa yaa?

----------

